# To All You Penn Fanboys - Penn Clash



## ThaFish

Ya might wanna read through this in-depth breakdown & review. 

http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/clsh8.html

That's just embarrassing.


----------



## Chris V

I have a Clash 3000. I love the thing, but they are built considerably different than the bigger models. I usually recommend SSV, Spheros and Saltist for heavier duty spinning applications for my customers. 

I've been selling tackle for a long time and I've said it a million times that each brand has their good, their bad and their god awful. 

I can say one thing though. I've sent a lot of reels to different manufacturers and Penn's customer service in Philadelphia is outstanding when it comes to fixing an issue and getting it back to you quick.


----------



## Hawkseye

Honestly, I was impressed with the Conflict enough to not be worried at all about the new Clash model. What I took from Alan's write up is that the new VS VR series may be putting a hurt on the VS and VSX Van Staal series when people find out how good they are.


----------



## Chris V

Hawkseye said:


> *Honestly, I was impressed with the Conflict enough to not be worried at all about the new Clash model*. What I took from Alan's write up is that the new VS VR series may be putting a hurt on the VS and VSX Van Staal series when people find out how good they are.


Ditto. I own six Conflicts and fish them hard. They've been nothing short of impressive to me. My Clash is nice and all, but it hasn't been used long enough to know the test of time.

I'll also plug the new Shimano Sedona. The Sedona has always been a favorite in the "value" department and the newer generation is almost too good for the price.


----------



## Hawkseye

Chris V said:


> Ditto. I own six Conflicts and fish them hard. They've been nothing short of impressive to me. My Clash is nice and all, but it hasn't been used long enough to know the test of time.
> 
> I'll also plug the new Shimano Sedona. The Sedona has always been a favorite in the "value" department and the newer generation is almost too good for the price.



I have 3 Conflicts (2500, 3000, 4000) and love them all. I also love the SSV series. I have a 4500 and a 6500 and I've found them both to be absolute beasts.


----------



## armyguardus

I own two 10500 penn Ssv that I use for surf casting for sharks. They both are on 12 foot ugly sticks which are a little light for the reels I know. They both are spooled with 600 yards or 80 power pro. Last year I took a 409 pound 9'4" bull shark on one and have taken several large sharks and several reds with them. The reds are no challenge for them what so ever but the sharks in the 6 to 9 foot range will give you a run for your money. I would recommend them to anyone and everyone.


----------



## Ocean Master

Alan Hawk just doesn't like Penn reels! It shows in all his reviews. The Clash is a bit costly compared to others. I think the Conflict and Clash are super smooth. 

But really just put a lock washer on the line roller screw! I have been doing that with the others already.


----------



## RedLeg

So basically, buy the VS VR series before they purposely make it worse to boost sales of other VS reels...


----------



## keperry1182

I love Penn reels. They have reels that run the entire spectrum of quality and price. The battles are badass for the price. The SSV reels are all I use now and I see the quality first hand so this guys review is great and all but really doesn't matter. I've got no complaints


----------



## Ocean Master

You don't see too many 20 year old reels of other brands. If you do you cant get parts for them.


----------



## Xpac

Love my saragosa F's for jigging but we also use ssv 4500s and I'm very impressed with them so far. With 300y of #20 braid and a decent drag, I don't hesitate to throw on anything out there. Love the price of the ssv too!


----------



## Army_of_One

Ocean Master said:


> You don't see too many 20 year old reels of other brands. If you do you cant get parts for them.


You and I have seen what Penn Fanboys can do.


----------



## kingfish501

ThaFish......get back to this Penn Fanboy when what currently stylish reel you are fishing is 38 years old and still jacking up fish like my old Penn 706Zs are.

You like those high priced Zebcos, don't you?


----------



## BigRed38

I had never fished with a Penn until I picked up a 750SSM at a yard sale. Reel felt like it was brand new. Paid 15 bucks for it. Fished it for several snapper seasons, now it sits in the closet. Replaced by the Battle and Fierce lines. You look at my fishing closet, its Penn spinning and conventional. Have yet to have one fail on me and I have put several to the test on numerous occasions. 

I have picked up Shimano's, Daiwa's, etc and I always go back to the Penn.


----------



## ThaFish

kingfish501 said:


> ThaFish......get back to this Penn Fanboy when what currently stylish reel you are fishing is 38 years old and still jacking up fish like my old Penn 706Zs are.
> 
> You like those high priced Zebcos, don't you?


Nothing wrong with some old school Penns! & nope, don't own any Staals, but thanks for asking.

Guess you misunderstood my point. Don't just blindly assume that everything a company produces & sells is great just because some of their products are bulletproof. 

AKA, generally it doesn't pay to be an over-opinionated fanboy.


----------



## kingfish501

ThaFish, when you start out insulting every one that likes and uses Penn's, it makes it easy to miss your point.


----------



## ThaFish

kingfish501 said:


> ThaFish, when you start out insulting every one that likes and uses Penn's, it makes it easy to miss your point.


I never insulted every person that uses Penn. I insulted the fanboys, AKA, the ones who love & defend everything Penn makes, just because it has the name "Penn" on it.

I own & fish with spinning, conventional, round, low-profile, & fly reels reels made by Shimano, Abu Garcia, Daiwa, Penn, Wright & McGill, Okuma, & Allen. 

I have no problem with saying that each & every brand I listed has had its "lemons," but on the same token, each & every one of those brands has also produced some extremely high quality reels.


----------



## k-p

I use almost all Penn (older) models but have noticed the reels they make now, I wouldn't even touch. I ordered a new bail lever for one of my old 750s and they didn't even make the replacement part right. The bail doesn't sit level and when I compared the old bail lever with the new one, could tell the flange was a different width despite being the same part...clearly a design flaw. Like the article mentions, their attention to detail is lacking now. My personal opinion is that they've gone heavy on corporate marketing now and less on producing a solid product that sells itself like they originally became famous for.


----------



## kingfish501

Kp, Penn might have done a design change on the model.

Finding bail parts for my 710Z and my mom's 711Z is a challenge, because of a design change late in the model production.


----------

